# Rise of nations unter win 7 oder alternative



## yassin2605 (1. März 2010)

Hallo ich habe das problem das rise of nations gold edition nicht auf windows 7 läuft immer kommt eine fehlermeldung auch wenn ich kompitabilität modus auswähle gibt es da eine lösung oder vielleicht ein alternative spiel was so ähnlich ist aber wichtig bei alternative das es in moderner zeit spielt und auch einfach zu handhaben ist


----------



## kress (1. März 2010)

Du könntest das Spiel mit einer Virtuellen Maschine spielen. Da es ein Strategiespiel ist, stört der leichte Lag kaum. 
Dazu musst du dir einen Vm-ware Player runterladen.(Findest du im Thread "How to: Effizent falten mit einer vm") Eben direkt auf der Vmware-Seite, musst dich halt registrieren.
Dann installierst du dir das passende Betriebssystem (Cd/iso mit key vorrausgesetzt).


----------

